# Rainbird 5004(4") vs 5006(6") or just a taller riser



## penright (Apr 6, 2020)

I was thinking about replacing some Rainbird 5004 that are starting to leak a little around the shaft. The yard has changed a lot since they were installed 6 years ago. I have started cutting the grass higher mainly because it looks better. I think it helps hide the uneven ground. 
When the sprinkler pops up, the stream clips the top of the grass close to it. I think it would be better if I could get it up just a few inches.

A few questions, I was thinking about getting a taller riser, but I did not what to raise the body too high and hit it with a mower when cutting the grass low in the spring.

So what about switching to 5006 for the extra couple of inches? I guess the body is a little longer so will I need to find smaller risers?

Maybe switch to flexible risers? I am starting to think the feed pipe along the street maybe crack. There are a couple of sprinkler heads that have more water than I would expect from a leaky stem seal. On the other hand, I would think there would be evidence of tracks if someone was running over them, ie mailman.  The house is on the circular part of the street and you have to make sharp turns to reach the mailbox. I would assume that there is less chance to damage the feed pipe on a flexible riser.

I know there are a lot of random thoughts, that is why I am asking for a second set of eyes on the subject.


----------



## Ribs33 (Aug 29, 2019)

I've gradually been replacing my 4" Hunter PGP rotors with the i20 6". No more issues with the spray hitting the grass directly around the rotor while the grass is taller during the heat if summer.

I just remove the 4" rotor and dig a couple of inches deeper, making sure to clear dirt out underneath the funny pipe so it can make a gradual downward bend. The 6" are the way to go, in my opinion.


----------

